# Dudas sobre footprints en protel



## novatonew (Jul 19, 2007)

hola, estoy intentando realizar un proyecto con protel 99, he tenido la primera toma de contacto y he sido capaz de hacer el esquemático, he pasado el ERC y he corregido los fallos que tenía, el problema me lo encuentro cuando quiero pasar la información a PCB, ya que ninguno de los componentes tiene footprints, desde luego que debe ser un fallo mío pero no se como dar con la opcion correcta, cuando visualizo los atributos de cualquier componente el cuadro del footprint me aparece en blanco, y la otra opcion es none available...quizás es aquí donde deberia poner el nombre del footprint? pero, cómo sé cual es nombre correspondiente? y en el caso que haya creado un componente nuevo en el esquemático? como hago el footprints de dicho componente?...sé que son muchas dudas pero en el libro y los tutoriales que he leido no encuentro las respuesta :S...spero puedan ayudarme...saludo


----------



## diedelamo (Jul 19, 2007)

Hola, para el caso de los componentes propios del Protel deberas añadir el encapsulado en las carpetas de encapsulados que se instalan con el progama (toca buscar), aunque deberian de ponerse solas. Para los componentes que creas tu, deberas crear tu el encapsulado por tu cuenta mediante un documento PCB library y crear el contorno y colocar los pines, un poco coñazo. ¿No estaras haciendo una central domotica digital? ;-) jeje. Suerte.
Te recomiendo que uses el protel DXP.


----------



## novatonew (Jul 19, 2007)

Muchas gracias, por la respuesta... probando me dí cuenta que tenía que escribir, en los atributos de cada componente, en el campo footprint, el mismo nombre del footprint que se encuentra en las librerías de la pcb, aunque si bien es cierto, he puesto un poco al azar los nombres, preocupandome mas que todo del número de patillas ya que por ninguna lado veo lo de las medidas...y bueno, no estoy haciendo una central, estoy realizando una pequeña placa de visualización, quizás me podrias ayudar orientandome con los footprints correctos que debo usar...los componentes que utilizare son: displays de 7 seg cátodo común, pulsadores(de los tipicos para reset), resistencias, diodos led, integrado uln2003, condensadores de 100nf, y conector de 40 pines..como he mencionado he puesto footprints que me pudieran servir apriori para pasar la información a pcb(sin tomar en cuenta las medidas), sin embargo me encuentro con 50 errores de este tipo cuando hago update pcb :Macro 5: New Node
Add node conector-45 to net Netconector_45
Error: Node not found
agradeciendo de antemano cualquier ayuda...
saludos


----------



## diedelamo (Jul 24, 2007)

Yo para condendadores, diodos, resistencias y demas, les colocaba los micellaneous devices que aparece en el propio protel, ya con su propio encapsulado, pero si es de un fabricante especifico tendras que creartelos tu. Y los integrados que necesites si no se encuentran en las librerias de protel, lo mejor es crearlos. De todas maneras yo tampoco soy un experto de esto, igual hay otra forma mejor y yo no se, jeje.


----------



## joryds (Jul 28, 2007)

Hola novatonew, personalmente he trabajado poco con protel99 por eso te recomiendo protel DXP 2004 que por lo menos ya he creado librerias y estas dieron resultado.
en este tema hablan sobre crear footprint pero para protel DXP

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f13/puedo-crear-footprint-protel-8026/

Saludos.


----------



## gabrielg (Nov 16, 2007)

Hola novatonew

Si quieres te mando el manual del protel 99 en ingles. Pero como bien indicas, debes colocar un nombre "footprint" a cada componente.

Por ejemplo si empleas un LM555, en el esquematico debes colocar en footprint: DIL-8 que corresponde a un CI de 8 pines. Si empleas una resistencia, puedes colocar axial.4, en caso de un transistor tipo BC337, debes colocar el nombre de la capsula TO-92 y si es un regulador como el 7805, TO220.

Puedes hacer tus propios diseños de footprint, para ello debes crearlos en un archivo libreria. Te envio un archivo con footprints que yo utilizo. Deberias colocarlo en la misma carpeta que las librerias (PCB).


----------

